# What is this thing on the roofs in my neighborhood



## taberd

Greetings,

On about half the roofs in my neighborhood, there are these things that no one can figure out what they are. They are made of a PVC/rubber like material. They have a cap that is removable, but do not penetrate the roof, so they are not vents or roof jacks. I was thinking they are a mount or vent of some sort, but can't figure it out. On the homes that have them, they have two in various locations, some are near the ridge, some are in the middle of the roof. I have attached several pictures. Please help!

Thanks!

OK, the pictures on now attached.

THanks!


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Where are the photos?

To attach them to a post, you need to use the "Manage Attachments" button at the bottom of the post when you are entering a new post to the topic.

Also, it needs to be resized to fit the forums allowable size limitations.

Do you need a guide for how to do that?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

The pictures are not very clear, but loks like possibly lightning rods. If you look closely in the 2nd and 4th pics you see what appears to be a metal rod protruding and a wire attached to the rod. I will also point out that this metal rod appears to be completely missing in the first photo which perplexes me. 

Are you sure that inside the attic there are no wires or anything coming through the sheathing? However running a lightning rod into a structure kinda defeats the purpose, they are usually entirely on the exterior.


----------



## jamesfl

HD radio?


----------



## OUTLAW

Some type of antena or mount for one?


----------



## serrano

could be a hold point for a hook to lower a pre fab roof section or permanent fall protection mount that are sent out on some prefab roofs.I have seen them with rubber covers similair to those,to keep them water tight.


----------



## apehangeralfy

It's how they communicate with the mother ship... you are surrounded by aliens.... RUN!!!!


----------



## FLRoofPro

Maybe an OnStar reciever for homes...

"This is OnStar, how can I help?"

_"I can't find my matching brown striped sock."_

"It is currently behind the left sofa cushion, sir. Is there anything else we can help with?"

_"Nope, there it is. Thanks!"_

"Thank you for using OnStar Home Edition. Have a good day!"


----------



## rwolfe

I've never seen those before. Not a residential guy though. 

Could they be lightning protection rods that are covered with rubber?

rw


----------



## rwolfe

I take the lightning protection comment back.

Antennae for IP video cameras.


----------



## abcoroofing

Definitely an antenna of some sort.


----------



## dwightlightnin

do you live in a area with lots of snow?i know here in alaska weve got snow stoppers and splitters.maybe its some new fangled product at home crepo to hold snow from fallin on people during winter


----------



## Roofsafe

Permanent fall protection jacks, some framing contractor still put them in around here. Thats a plastic cover to shed the water past the rubber wrapped around the steel jack that holds your snap on your rope.


----------



## jimmyb

Hey... go knock on the door and ask?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

jimmyb said:


> Hey... go knock on the door and ask?


Welcome JimmyB

Could you please make an introduction post and tell us about your roofing experience?

Thanks.

Ed


----------



## mandrroofing

Lol I know exactly what that is.that is a bracket for your roof harness line to clip into.it has a cap over it to help prevent the bracket from rusting.its mounted to the deck and counter flashed with shingles


----------



## Roofmaster417

XM Home Radio Roof Mounted Antenna.


----------



## Mr Latone

Where's Mulder?


----------



## vtroofing

Permanent tie off. Roof safe was right. It went awhile though LOL


----------



## dougger222

Roofmaster417 said:


> XM Home Radio Roof Mounted Antenna.


 
That's what I was thinking...


----------



## charlotteroofers

dun dun - dun dun -JAWS 6 the house!


----------



## KettleMan

my local bradco is changing everything over to abc since they just bought them out and they sent everyone new 2011 abc tool catalogs and i saw that same permanent hook up for a harness in there. Thats definitely what it is. Cool idea for shake roofs that should be re-treated every 5 years or so.


----------



## lgb1roof

These are permnent harness anchors. If in the future you need to have roof repaired or replaced these could be utilized by next roofer. It's unsightly but that's what it is. The rubber cover is to keep the anchor from rusting.


----------



## kadesmith

That's obviously where the mother ship ties in at the end of the world.


----------



## avalancheroofing

They are satelite reciever antennas. Direct tv and Dish Networks competitors have come up with a new and less damaging way to communicate with thier home satellites.

Avalanche Roofing & Restoration
www.springtxroofingcontractors.com


----------



## kimboy

I've never seen those before. Not a residential guy though. 

Could they be lightning protection rods that are covered with rubber?


----------



## jlarson49

Yes, I believe lbg1roof is correct; they are permanent roof anchors for fall protection. I've seen many Dallas roofing contractors use these, although these seem to be quite unnecessarily large protrusions. I've used some permanent anchors like the Miller Claw D ring 2 in. x 4 in. that are less unsightly. But mostly use temporary unless it's a long project, and I know I'm going to be up there for an extended period.


----------



## seahagg36

Permanent fall protection anchor. that is a rubber cover the anchor eye


----------

